# Using the Slingshot to Hunt Big Game



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretty cool!!!!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

from many years ago









*> also on Chief AJ - scroll down - also fishing reel attachment*


----------

